# Boss SE-50



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Any Se-50 users out there? I use one as my main effects unit these days. I don't need distortion with the amp I use so I use the Se for mostly delays, chorus and some flanging. I hadn't used it for a long time and finally got it out again and have been using it ever since.


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had one for years,, used it off and on...
works better for guitar than bass though.. but I do get some interesting sounds from it 

my internal battery is dead right now,, and haven't had the gumption to change it yet (shows how much I use it )


----------



## screaminking (Feb 5, 2006)

These are pretty great units. My amp tech swears by them.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I love mine, the distortions are crap but that isn't where it shines. The delays, reverbs, chorus etc are super. I use mine all the time. I've got a Yamaha midi controller pedal . It all sits on a pedal board I made with my wah and a tuner.


----------

